# Coding venotomy repair



## AngelaZang (Jun 26, 2013)

I am looking for a code for a repair of a venotomy. The cut was done during a surgery for a pelvic exenteration and was repaired by the surgeon. It was not a planned or intentional incision into the vein. Can anyone help me code this? 
Thank you,
Angela


----------



## TWinsor (Jul 2, 2013)

would 35221 work for direct repair of a intra-abdominal blood vessel using 998.2 for diagnosis?

Just a thought...


----------

